
Man removes feds’ spy cam, they demand it back, he refuses and sues - tolien
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/02/rancher-finds-creepy-and-un-american-spy-cam-tied-to-his-tree-sues-feds/
======
throw7
It sounds like if they would've just asked him, he might have allowed them to
place the camera on his property, or arranged for some type of monetary
compensation.

------
fwdpropaganda
> a 74-year-old rancher and attorney

Immediately you know this guy is awesome.

------
mehly
spy cam or wall, you decide.

~~~
jungletek
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_dilemma](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_dilemma)

